# Experience with aquavitro black humate



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Hey Shane, found this reference here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=962673

Sounds like you'll get some good practice planting in it 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

